# Bleeding fish?!?!



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

This morning I woke up and saw that Bellino had red on the edge of his fins. It looks like he dipped the very tip into red paint. It is on his dorsal fin, which he also appears to have taken a few bites out of. 

Do you think he is tailbiting because I moved him into a smaller tank? If necessary I will just tell my mom that he NEEDS his space 

Ugh now I feel so guilty for downgrading him!


Is there a safe way to do dividers without aquarium glue? I want to put him back in his 10 gallon and maybe Chiquito also if he can handle it.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Is the red stuff blood?


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I moved Polo out of his 5g and into a smaller critter keeper for a few days while I address the brown algae and he went off the deep end chewing up all his fins and throwing a fish hissy fit. He does not like being in anything but his large tank and he will let you know it so most likely you are experiencing a similar issue as mine.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Cleos finrot started that way, the tips of his fins looked bright red.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I really hope that's not what it is...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What do I do? Do you think this is happening because I downgraded him?


HELP!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

How are the water parameters in the tank he's in now?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Blood disappears fast. i think it is finrot. The best cure is clean water and AQ salt.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd check the parameters and see if they're off. If they're off, fix 'em. If they're ok, PM OFL and ask her what she thinks might be helpful. 

I'm thinking an epsom salt treatment and some decaffinated green tea for tannins, to calm Bellino and his fins down, but that's only an educated guess on my part...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate under 5pm

It is just odd because there is a clean cut section out of the dorsal, then the red part is just on a tiny section of it. I will do a water change tomorrow, I already put him to bed. I will add the aquarium salt and tannins then.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

"I will do a water change tomorrow, I already put him to bed."

*envisioning betta tucked into bed for the night*


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha I have cover him with a towel because I stay up late and he doesn't. He needs his beauty rest .

I moved him back into his 10 gallon, except this time he has like 6 or 7 gallons because I divided it and put Chiquito in there. They are both acting so much happier now that they are in bigger areas. They have a bit of open space now, and they love it.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Good, glad he has room to roam. 

Are you still going to treat him, or see if he improves on his own?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am going to see if he gets better, if he gets worse in the the next few days I'll use salt. Until then I will just do lots of water changes.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Good Luck, turtle10! Hope your fishy is 'betta' soon....


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, I think he will be. He already has a bubblenest going


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

You moved him from a 10 gal to a 5 gal, right? That's still a ton of room for one betta...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

He hated it for some reason, now he is back in his 10 gallon but it is divided so he has about 7 gallons. He seems a lot happier, less depressed and jittery.


----------

